# sendmail-8.14.6 is already installed



## c00kie (Dec 29, 2012)

hi

`# cd /usr/ports/mail/sendmail && make install clean`

```
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if mail/sendmail already installed
===>   sendmail-8.14.6 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of mail/sendmail
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/sendmail.
```

`# pkg_info sendmail`

```
pkg_info: can't find package 'sendmail' installed or in a file!
```

Well this contradicts the above?


`# pkg_delete sendmail`

```
pkg_delete: no such package 'sendmail' installed
```

My ports tree is up-to-date. I simply want to upgrade, or reinstall the package. WTF?


----------



## fonz (Dec 29, 2012)

c00kie said:
			
		

> ```
> You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
> by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
> ```


Have you tried that?

Fonz


----------



## kpa (Dec 29, 2012)

`# make install clean FORCE_PKG_REGISTER=1` is a cleaner way and has to be used if the port you're reinstalling is depended on by other ports.


----------



## c00kie (Dec 29, 2012)

`#  cd make reinstall clean FORCE_PKG_REGISTER=1`

```
===>   Compressing manual pages for sendmail-8.14.6
===>   Registering installation for sendmail-8.14.6
Installing sendmail-8.14.6... done
===> SECURITY REPORT: 
      This port has installed the following binaries which execute with
      increased privileges.
/usr/local/sbin/sendmail
```


`#  cd /etc/mail
make start`

```
Starting: sendmail554 5.3.5 /etc/mail/sendmail.cf: line 278: Unknown address family inet6 in Family=option
 sendmail-clientmqueue.
```


`# pkg_info`

Sendmail doesn't show up in the list?

Looking around theses forums I'm advised not to 

`# make deinstall`

instead use:

`# pkg_delete`


I have php5 installed also, but can't see that in the list either?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 29, 2012)

c00kie said:
			
		

> `# pkg_info sendmail`
> 
> ```
> pkg_info: can't find package 'sendmail' installed or in a file!
> ```



Package names include version numbers.  pkg_info(1) itself will show them:
`% pkg_info -Ix sendmail`


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 29, 2012)

c00kie said:
			
		

> Looking around theses forums I'm advised not to
> 
> `# make deinstall`
> 
> ...



Why not?



> I have php5 installed also, but can't see that in the list either?



You have not looked at the actual list:
`% pkg_info | less`


----------



## c00kie (Dec 30, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Why not?
> 
> You have not looked at the actual list:
> `% pkg_info | less`



Thanks.

`# pkg_info | less`

```
apache22-2.2.23     Version 2.2.x of Apache web server with prefork MPM.
apr-1.4.6.1.4.1_1   Apache Portability Library
autoconf-2.69       Automatically configure source code on many Un*x platforms
autoconf-wrapper-20101119 Wrapper script for GNU autoconf
automake-1.12.4     GNU Standards-compliant Makefile generator
automake-wrapper-20101119 Wrapper script for GNU automake
bigreqsproto-1.1.1  BigReqs extension headers
ca_root_nss-3.14    The root certificate bundle from the Mozilla Project
cmake-2.8.9         A cross-platform Makefile generator
cmake-modules-2.8.9 Modules and Templates for CMake
curl-7.24.0_1       Non-interactive tool to get files from FTP, GOPHER, HTTP(S)
db42-4.2.52_5       The Berkeley DB package, revision 4.2
expat-2.0.1_2       XML 1.0 parser written in C
freetype2-2.4.9_1   A free and portable TrueType font rendering engine
gdbm-1.9.1          The GNU database manager
gettext-0.18.1.1    GNU gettext package
gmake-3.82_1        GNU version of 'make' utility
help2man-1.40.12    Automatically generating simple manual pages from program o
inputproto-2.0.2    Input extension headers
jpeg-8_3            IJG's jpeg compression utilities
kbproto-1.0.5       KB extension headers
libICE-1.0.7,1      Inter Client Exchange library for X11
libSM-1.2.0,1       Session Management library for X11
libX11-1.4.4,1      X11 library
libXau-1.0.6        Authentication Protocol library for X11
libXaw-1.0.9,2      X Athena Widgets library
libXdmcp-1.1.0      X Display Manager Control Protocol library
libXext-1.3.0_1,1   X11 Extension library
libXmu-1.1.0,1      X Miscellaneous Utilities libraries
libXp-1.0.1,1       X print library
libXpm-3.5.9        X Pixmap library
libXt-1.1.1,1       X Toolkit library
libcheck-0.9.8      A unit test framework for C
libgcrypt-1.5.0_1   General purpose crypto library based on code used in GnuPG
libgpg-error-1.10   Common error values for all GnuPG components
libiconv-1.14       A character set conversion library
libpthread-stubs-0.3_3 This library provides weak aliases for pthread functions
libtool-2.4.2       Generic shared library support script
libxcb-1.7          The X protocol C-language Binding (XCB) library
libxml2-2.7.8_3     XML parser library for GNOME
libxslt-1.1.26_3    The XSLT C library for GNOME
m4-1.4.16_1,1       GNU m4
mysql-client-5.5.28 Multithreaded SQL database (client)
mysql-server-5.5.28 Multithreaded SQL database (server)
p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3 Message handling functions
pcre-8.31_1         Perl Compatible Regular Expressions library
perl-5.12.4_4       Practical Extraction and Report Language
php5-ctype-5.4.4    The ctype shared extension for php
php5-curl-5.4.4     The curl shared extension for php
php5-dom-5.4.4      The dom shared extension for php
php5-extensions-1.7 A "meta-port" to install PHP extensions
php5-filter-5.4.4   The filter shared extension for php
php5-gd-5.4.4       The gd shared extension for php
php5-hash-5.4.4     The hash shared extension for php
php5-iconv-5.4.4    The iconv shared extension for php
php5-json-5.4.4     The json shared extension for php
apache22-2.2.23     Version 2.2.x of Apache web server with prefork MPM.
apr-1.4.6.1.4.1_1   Apache Portability Library
autoconf-2.69       Automatically configure source code on many Un*x platforms
autoconf-wrapper-20101119 Wrapper script for GNU autoconf
automake-1.12.4     GNU Standards-compliant Makefile generator
automake-wrapper-20101119 Wrapper script for GNU automake
bigreqsproto-1.1.1  BigReqs extension headers
ca_root_nss-3.14    The root certificate bundle from the Mozilla Project
cmake-2.8.9         A cross-platform Makefile generator
cmake-modules-2.8.9 Modules and Templates for CMake
curl-7.24.0_1       Non-interactive tool to get files from FTP, GOPHER, HTTP(S)
db42-4.2.52_5       The Berkeley DB package, revision 4.2
expat-2.0.1_2       XML 1.0 parser written in C
freetype2-2.4.9_1   A free and portable TrueType font rendering engine
gdbm-1.9.1          The GNU database manager
gettext-0.18.1.1    GNU gettext package
gmake-3.82_1        GNU version of 'make' utility
help2man-1.40.12    Automatically generating simple manual pages from program o
inputproto-2.0.2    Input extension headers
jpeg-8_3            IJG's jpeg compression utilities
kbproto-1.0.5       KB extension headers
libICE-1.0.7,1      Inter Client Exchange library for X11
libSM-1.2.0,1       Session Management library for X11
libX11-1.4.4,1      X11 library
libXau-1.0.6        Authentication Protocol library for X11
libXaw-1.0.9,2      X Athena Widgets library
libXdmcp-1.1.0      X Display Manager Control Protocol library
libXext-1.3.0_1,1   X11 Extension library
libXmu-1.1.0,1      X Miscellaneous Utilities libraries
libXp-1.0.1,1       X print library
libXpm-3.5.9        X Pixmap library
libXt-1.1.1,1       X Toolkit library
libcheck-0.9.8      A unit test framework for C
libgcrypt-1.5.0_1   General purpose crypto library based on code used in GnuPG
libgpg-error-1.10   Common error values for all GnuPG components
libiconv-1.14       A character set conversion library
libpthread-stubs-0.3_3 This library provides weak aliases for pthread functions
libtool-2.4.2       Generic shared library support script
libxcb-1.7          The X protocol C-language Binding (XCB) library
libxml2-2.7.8_3     XML parser library for GNOME
libxslt-1.1.26_3    The XSLT C library for GNOME
m4-1.4.16_1,1       GNU m4
mysql-client-5.5.28 Multithreaded SQL database (client)
mysql-server-5.5.28 Multithreaded SQL database (server)
p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3 Message handling functions
pcre-8.31_1         Perl Compatible Regular Expressions library
perl-5.12.4_4       Practical Extraction and Report Language
php5-ctype-5.4.4    The ctype shared extension for php
php5-curl-5.4.4     The curl shared extension for php
php5-dom-5.4.4      The dom shared extension for php
php5-extensions-1.7 A "meta-port" to install PHP extensions
php5-filter-5.4.4   The filter shared extension for php
php5-gd-5.4.4       The gd shared extension for php
php5-hash-5.4.4     The hash shared extension for php
php5-iconv-5.4.4    The iconv shared extension for php
php5-json-5.4.4     The json shared extension for php
php5-mysql-5.4.4    The mysql shared extension for php
php5-mysqli-5.4.4   The mysqli shared extension for php
php5-pdo-5.4.4      The pdo shared extension for php
php5-pdo-5.4.4      The pdo shared extension for php
php5-pdo_sqlite-5.4.4 The pdo_sqlite shared extension for php
php5-phar-5.4.4     The phar shared extension for php
php5-posix-5.4.4    The posix shared extension for php
php5-session-5.4.4  The session shared extension for php
php5-simplexml-5.4.4 The simplexml shared extension for php
php5-sqlite3-5.4.4  The sqlite3 shared extension for php
php5-tokenizer-5.4.4 The tokenizer shared extension for php
php5-xml-5.4.4      The xml shared extension for php
php5-xmlreader-5.4.4 The xmlreader shared extension for php
php5-xmlwriter-5.4.4 The xmlwriter shared extension for php
php5-zip-5.4.4      The zip shared extension for php
php5-zlib-5.4.4_1   The zlib shared extension for php
pkg-1.0.2           New generation package manager
png-1.5.12          Library for manipulating PNG images
portupgrade-2.4.9.5,2 FreeBSD ports/packages administration and management tool s
printproto-1.0.5    Print extension headers
pure-ftpd-1.0.36    A small, easy to set up, fast and very secure FTP server
python27-2.7.3_3    An interpreted object-oriented programming language
ruby-1.8.7.371,1    An object-oriented interpreted scripting language
ruby18-bdb-0.6.6    Ruby interface to Sleepycat's Berkeley DB revision 2 or lat
sqlite3-3.7.13      An SQL database engine in a C library
t1lib-5.1.2_1,1     A Type 1 Rasterizer Library for UNIX/X11
xcb-proto-1.7.1     The X protocol C-language Binding (XCB) protocol
xcmiscproto-1.2.1   XCMisc extension headers
xextproto-7.2.0     XExt extension headers
xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0 XFree86-Bigfont extension headers
xorg-macros-1.16.1  X.Org development aclocal macros
xproto-7.0.22       X11 protocol headers
xtrans-1.2.6        Abstract network code for X
(END)
```


Packages seem to be appearing twice - weird?

```
php5-dom-5.4.4      The dom shared extension for php
php5-dom-5.4.4      The dom shared extension for php
```

I can't see sendmail or php in this list; I can see plenty of PHP extensions.


----------



## c00kie (Dec 30, 2012)

Continuing in this way...

`#  pkg_info -Ix sendmail`

```
pkg_info: no packages match pattern(s)
```

`# cd /usr/ports/mail/sendmail && make deinstall clean
cd /usr/ports/mail/sendmail && make reinstall clean`


```
===>   Compressing manual pages for sendmail-8.14.6
===>   Registering installation for sendmail-8.14.6
Installing sendmail-8.14.6... done
===> SECURITY REPORT: 
      This port has installed the following binaries which execute with
      increased privileges.
/usr/local/sbin/sendmail

      This port has installed the following files which may act as network
      servers and may therefore pose a remote security risk to the system.
/usr/local/sbin/sendmail

      If there are vulnerabilities in these programs there may be a security
      risk to the system. FreeBSD makes no guarantee about the security of
      ports included in the Ports Collection. Please type 'make deinstall'
      to deinstall the port if this is a concern.

      For more information, and contact details about the security
      status of this software, see the following webpage: 
http://www.sendmail.org/
make: don't know how to make sendmail. Stop
```


----------



## c00kie (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm toying with the idea of starting a fresh. Delete all packages then rebuild my AMP stack from scratch. It's good practice for a server admin. I'm finding upgrading ports tricky; it seems there's always a hitch (at least while I'm learning) somewhere. I still feel the pros outweigh the cons however. I get a VPS with no hosting restrictions as I would otherwise have with shared hosting.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 30, 2012)

The portmaster(8) man page shows a procedure for rebuilding all ports.


----------

